# A6 will not start or crank.ignition switch replaced



## audivoodoo (Jun 27, 2011)

I have an ignition issue with my 3.0 and would appreciate any advice. The car does not start but the battery is fine. Electrical still seems to work as I can turn on parking lights however I can not get the key into the Acc position so the radio and windows do not work. The car recognizes the key when I insert as the door ajar starts to beep but does not have any resistance as I turn the key and does not spring back. Also I do not hear the solenoid engaging nor does the starter crank.

I thought it may have been a broken ignition switch so I replaced it but still experience the same issue. I did not check the starter or ignition relay yet as I am still trying to figure out the correct locations to check voltage. However, the fact that the key turns freely without any resistance and does not spring back leads me to believe that the lock cylinder may be broken somehow because the ignition switch did not have a spring mechanism as far as I could tell.I plan to take out the ignition switch again to see if the tumbler piece moves (the metal connection rod) when I turn the key.

Am I wrong in thinking that the problem is isolated in the steering-ignition area? Does somebody have any advice on how to check if the starter and ignition relay are getting voltage? Or does anyone know what the problem may be?

Thanks!


----------



## llahsram (Jul 6, 2011)

Heyo, I was just researching this myself and I think I've found the thread you want to be in:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4671444-HOWTO-replace-mk4-ignition-lock-cylinder

Hope that helps...


----------

